# What should I put in here?



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

I ended up with an extra tank gifted to me from a friend, and rooted through my "stuff box" where I keep all my unused decorations.
Found an excellent piece of driftwood, and couldn't resist the temptation of setting this up.

Problem is I don't have any unhoused tarantulas, so I figured I'd ask you folks for suggestions as to what to purchase for it.

It's 12"x12"x18", the back side of the driftwood is concave like a half tube and has several nice cutouts. I typically don't like fake plants, but this one ended up looking nice in there.


----------



## Nicolas C (Aug 29, 2015)

Phormingochilus everetti.

Jokes aside, tell us what Ts do you already have, it'll help to share ideas.


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Nicolas C said:


> Phormingochilus everetti.
> 
> Jokes aside, tell us what Ts do you already have, it'll help to share ideas.
> 
> ...


Ha. Haha. Hahaha. 
Look who's got jokes. :laugh:

I figured it didn't really matter what I currently had since I'm generally pretty open to suggestions, though I'd be happy to list them if it'll help.

Brachypelma Smithi
Chilobrachys Dyscolus
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
Chilobrachys Huahini
Cyriopagopus Sp. "Hati Hati"
Cyriopagopus Schioedtei
Encyocratella Olivacea
Eucratoscelus Pachypus
Grammostola Pulchra
Haplopelma Albostriatum
Haplopelma Sp. "Big/Black" (Minax?)
Haplopelma Vonwirthi
Heteroscodra Maculata
Heterothele Gabonensis
Heterothele Villosella
Hysterocrates Gigas
Idiothele Mira
Lampropelma Sp. "Borneo Black"
Lampropelma Violaceopes
Monocentropus Balfouri
Ornithoctonus Aureotibialis
Pelinobius Muticus
Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica
Poecilotheria Metallica
Poecilotheria Miranda
Poecilotheria Ornata
Poecilotheria Rufilata
Poecilotheria Striata
Poecilotheria Subfusca "Highland"
Poecilotheria Vittata
Pterinochilus Chordatus
Pterinochilus Lugardi
Pterinochilus Murinus
Selenocosmia Crassipes
Stromatopelma Calceata

I don't keep a lot of NW species, I found out the hard way I'm very reactive to urticating hairs.
I'm not opposed to more, although I'm just not a fan of Avics.
I also wouldn't mind multiples of what I have currently. I have at least two of most, specifically Chilobrachys. Can't get enough of that webbing.

Side note, I don't have any variety of Phormingochilus. I may end up with one on principle.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

Get A Small Colony Of Large Slings-Small Juvi P.regalis ;3 I Love The Setup Too  And The Haplopelma Sp. Big/Black Is A Minax Indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 29, 2015)

Pokies aren't really communal. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Get A Small Colony Of Large Slings-Small Juvi P.regalis ;3 I Love The Setup Too  And The Haplopelma Sp. Big/Black Is A Minax Indeed.


Thanks for the compliment! 
I'm a little hesitant to start up another communal project after my H. Villoselas gave me a headache with cage maintenance. They were also a nightmare to separate.

I was thinking that the driftwood would be nice for a Poec of some sort, though. I had also considered seeing what would happen if I let a Chilo "dress it up." I don't know how they'd tolerate a more vertical arrangement.

I had been unsure of what to call the Minax, since I had been lead to believe that wasn't the correct name for them anymore.



BobGrill said:


> Pokies aren't really communal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


That was my thought as well. At best, some are just tolerant for short periods of time before things start going south.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

Mhhmmm Maybe Something Arboreal Thats Heavy Webbing A H.mac Maybe?


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Mhhmmm Maybe Something Arboreal Thats Heavy Webbing A H.mac Maybe?


I can always use more H. Macs, although the couple I have just picked their favorite spot, and enveloped themselves in dirt curtains.
I was disappointed they didn't make some sort of elaborate tube web but they're probably the most secretive spider I have, with the exception of my S. Cal.

Heck, I see my Haplos more than them.

Though, maybe with all the cover in there one would have different behavior. It'd be nice to have one comfortable enough to catch regular glimpses of it. They're beautiful spiders.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 29, 2015)

H.maculata don't web much. They do a decent bit when young, but adults just web in one area usually and incorporate dirt into it. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

My H.mac AF Is A Webbing Queen

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 07:46 AM ----------

A OBT Maybe...


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> H.maculata don't web much. They do a decent bit when young, but adults just web in one area usually and incorporate dirt into it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


That's pretty much what I experienced. 
Still, no complaints. Vertical pet holes are still fun.

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 06:56 AM ----------




Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> My H.mac AF Is A Webbing Queen
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 07:46 AM ----------
> 
> A OBT Maybe...


A P. Murinus would probably make some impressive webbing in that tank. I've never tried an arboreal set for one, but they're generally pretty adaptive. That's jumped to the top of my list.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

How Much Does A OBT Juvi Cost Over There... You Could Buy One And Just Try It.


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> How Much Does A OBT Juvi Cost Over There... You Could Buy One And Just Try It.


Lowest I've seen at local stores was about $15. 
I could likely find a well-priced adult if I look.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

Get A Cheap One See How It Goes For A Month or 2 And If You Like It Keep it In There, Iv Kept GBB's In Arboreal Tanks... So Has Tarantulaguy1976.


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Get A Cheap One See How It Goes For A Month or 2 And If You Like It Keep it In There, Iv Kept GBB's In Arboreal Tanks... So Has Tarantulaguy1976.


It's more important to me that the spider likes it. :biggrin:
If it's happy, so am I. 

That said, I'm genuinely curious to see what would happen.
I wouldn't want to stick a sling or a 1-2" juvie in there though, I'd like to find an adult. It's a lot of space.

GBB's are another good option. I've had some in semi-arboreal tanks before, and they utilize pretty much every square inch. Adults are pretty hard to find here, though. I'll have to keep an eye out.

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 07:24 AM ----------

Okay, starting to narrow it down to a few good options.
P. Murinus, C. Cyaneopubescens, and possibly a Chilobrachys Sp.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

I Have Never Had A Chilobrachy Sp. In 10 Years Of T Keeping... But I  Know There Heavy-ish Webbers...


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I Have Never Had A Chilobrachy Sp. In 10 Years Of T Keeping... But I  Know There Heavy-ish Webbers...


Some are more prone to burrowing than others. My Fimbriatus love their tunnels. The Dyscolus seems to be content above the substrate.
They all web profusely. Everywhere.
If you get the chance, I'd definitely recommend purchasing one. Even the slings fill their enclosures with web, sometimes to the point I have to tear it open to feed them.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

I Have To tear It with My H.incei Juvi... And So many of My other Heavy Webbers... Im Planning On Buying A Couple As I Can get Them For £1-5 At The Cheapest At The Expos So I Think Im Going To Get A Couple... Any Suggested Species?


----------



## MikeC (Aug 29, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I Have To tear It with My H.incei Juvi... And So many of My other Heavy Webbers... Im Planning On Buying A Couple As I Can get Them For £1-5 At The Cheapest At The Expos So I Think Im Going To Get A Couple... Any Suggested Species?


Those web like crazy too, with the added bonus of not being typical pet holes. Olive or gold?

I'd put my vote in for Fimbriatus. Underrated spiders, probably because all you ever see is webbing. But on the rare sighting, adults are stunning. They don't get as big as Huahini, or Guangxiensis, but they aren't small either.

They are really fast, and have a bit of a temper, though.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 29, 2015)

Ill let you know If i get one... the next expo im going to is on the 3rd of october so not long :3


----------



## Nicolas C (Aug 29, 2015)

P everetti are very hard to find where I live, but if you have the opportunity to get one, go ahead!

As I like variety, I'd personnaly take a sp. I don't already have. If you stick on arboreals, why not try a Psalmopoeus? Or a Tapinochenius? Fast, beautiful, and no urticating hair!

Could be a great idea to try a more vertical setup for terrestrials heavy webbers. Let us know if you go down that road and post some pictures!

And I'm not sure H sp. Big black are the same as H minax.


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 29, 2015)

You have a glaring deficiency of Psalmopeous.   May be NW, but no urticating hairs.    Amazing genus that's without a bad choice.    I'd get a P. cam for it if it were me:wink:

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 10:07 PM ----------




Nicolas C said:


> And I'm not sure H sp. Big black are the same as H minax.


Big Black it the common name for H. minax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Aug 30, 2015)

Nicolas C said:


> P everetti are very hard to find where I live, but if you have the opportunity to get one, go ahead!
> 
> As I like variety, I'd personnaly take a sp. I don't already have. If you stick on arboreals, why not try a Psalmopoeus? Or a Tapinochenius? Fast, beautiful, and no urticating hair!
> 
> ...


Ken the Bug Guy has an Everetti on his site that's tempting me, although I don't like to risk shipping when the weather here is so hot. It's definitely on my list, though.

I really appreciate the suggestions! I do like the sound of a Tapinauchinius. They give fast a whole new name. Gigas' are amazing spiders.
It's been a long time since I've worked with any. Same with Psalmos. 
If I could find a Reduncus, Gigas, or Plumipes I'd be pretty happy. Those are all species hard to come by where I'm at.

That all said, I'm really gravitating towards an experimental tank with a primarily terrestrial webber. That just seems like it would be the most fun.

---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 10:58 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> You have a glaring deficiency of Psalmopeous.   May be NW, but no urticating hairs.    Amazing genus that's without a bad choice.    I'd get a P. cam for it if it were me:wink:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-29-2015 at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Haha, that is true. I am seriously lacking in Psalmos. The Cams are beautiful, though I've never had a Reduncus or Pulcher so I'd probably lean towards one of them first. I've had a few Cams and Irminias over the years, though I phased them out as I started focusing on OW. 
With no hairs to bother me, there's no reason I shouldn't consider picking some back up. Is there a particular reason you prefer the Cams?

Good to know about Minax. I've heard a few conflicting reports.


----------



## Nicolas C (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm still not sure about H sp. minax / sp. Big black.

Look here:
http://www.tarantulas-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4110


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Aug 31, 2015)

Nicolas C said:


> I'm still not sure about H sp. minax / sp. Big black.
> 
> Look here:
> http://www.tarantulas-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4110
> ...



Thanks for that link, it's a good read.

Now I'm even less sure what I have. :biggrin:


----------



## cold blood (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the whole genus, cams are just incredible eaters and you just don't see many greenish t's....plus they're the largest and I though a good fit for the size...they're also out in the open pretty often for a Psalm, I really love the look of pulcher.....the others not in the hobby or really expensive are all really great looking, too....but I ignore t's at those prices until breedings bring prices into my universe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I love the whole genus, cams are just incredible eaters and you just don't see many greenish t's....plus they're the largest and I though a good fit for the size...they're also out in the open pretty often for a Psalm, I really love the look of pulcher.....the others not in the hobby or really expensive are all really great looking, too....but I ignore t's at those prices until breedings bring prices into my universe.


I appreciate the breakdown! 
I can't argue that you're making them sound awfully tempting.

I'd for the most part started leaning towards an OBT, just to see how it would take to a strict arboreal enclosure.
I'm going to have to make a hard decision now.
Worst case, I'll get both and set up yet another tank. No harm in that, eh? 

I completely agree about the various spiders with current astronomical price tags. They're just complicated to justify. Thankfully, the hobby has very dedicated breeders that make the few year wait to affordability somewhat easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 1, 2015)

Avicularia sp. Any tropical arboreal tarantula would be great!


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 1, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> Avicularia sp. Any tropical arboreal tarantula would be great!


Not really enough cross-ventilation for an Avic. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## vespers (Sep 1, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Not really enough cross-ventilation for an Avic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


I disagree. I've kept Avics in such enclosures over the years, never had a problem. The vent below the door has about an inch high and nearly the width of the enclosure, and the top is of course completely ventilated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 1, 2015)

I Agree, Vespers.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 1, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> Avicularia sp. Any tropical arboreal tarantula would be great!


Oh, neat! A fellow Coloradoan. Don't see any out here.

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not big fan of Avics, though I've started really considering either a Psalmo or Tapinauchinius.

---------- Post added 09-01-2015 at 04:43 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Not really enough cross-ventilation for an Avic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk





vespers said:


> I disagree. I've kept Avics in such enclosures over the years, never had a problem. The vent below the door has about an inch high and nearly the width of the enclosure, and the top is of course completely ventilated.


There is a good bit of ventilation with those enclosures, but in not sure I'd be comfortable calling it cross ventilation.
It's a little uni-directional with the vent on front. I wish they started making them with vents on the bottom that encirlced the sides as well.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 1, 2015)

I suggest you as well a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (but a trusted sexed female one, if you can, since that enclosure size is not for slings, obviously). Why _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_? Well, even if they are common than _pulcher_ or _reduncus_.. wanna talk about their size?
They are arboreal beasts. I found them lovely. Good eaters. Not so high strung like _irminia_, more "gentle".


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 1, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I suggest you as well a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (but a trusted sexed female one, if you can, since that enclosure size is not for slings, obviously). Why _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_? Well, even if they are common than _pulcher_ or _reduncus_.. wanna talk about their size?
> They are arboreal beasts. I found them lovely. Good eaters. Not so high strung like _irminia_, more "gentle".


Calling them gentle is a big stretch. Maybe not as bad as P.irminia but can still be high-strung and defensive. 



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 1, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I Agree, Vespers.


Mind explaining why you agree? If it's simply because he disagrees with me, then that's pretty stupid.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeC (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, more votes for P. Cam.
Getting really hard to justify anything else going in the tank. 

I wouldn't call them "gentle" either, but compared to an Irminia they're usually a bit less spastic.


Bob, that's a great picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay, narrowing my choices down to either a T. Gigas, or P. Cambrigei or Reduncus (depending on availability.)

Any last votes for P. Cam?  
I know a resounding majority of y'all love them.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 10, 2015)

I couldn't find any adult females on my last list, but I did get my hands on a subadult female E. Olivacea.
I'll try to get some pictures later tonight when she settles in a bit more.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 11, 2015)

Alrighty!

Here she is. 
Snug as a bug in a r... Tarantula in a tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EDED (Sep 15, 2015)

nice!  i was going through this post and was about to ask you how big your E. olivacea was because I was going to vote for that one to be in that enclosure, 

lets see if she stays in the tree or burrows or webs around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2015)

Ah ah, great T, very hard, great webber, they loves "cool" temperatures as well.. i suggested a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, but Baboons are also one of my fav genus. Best OW T's IMO are Baboons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 16, 2015)

EDED said:


> nice!  i was going through this post and was about to ask you how big your E. olivacea was because I was going to vote for that one to be in that enclosure,
> 
> lets see if she stays in the tree or burrows or webs around


She's roughly 3 inches. 
I picked a second one up in a local store about the same size the other day too, but unsexed. Hoping that I get a breeding pair out of them. I was getting impatient waiting for my slings to grow up. 

Currently, it seems like she can't make up her mind. She's got a small burrow in a corner on the ground, and what looks like the start of one up high.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, great T, very hard, great webber, they loves "cool" temperatures as well.. i suggested a _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, but Baboons are also one of my fav genus. Best OW T's IMO are Baboons.


Definitely one of my favorites, if not my favorite arboreal so far. (S. Calceatum is up there too)
Couldn't find a P. Cam, otherwise I probably would have bought one.

African species are easily my preferred focus. I have a serious penchant for the terrestrials.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2015)

PTX said:


> She's roughly 3 inches.
> I picked a second one up in a local store about the same size the other day too, but unsexed. Hoping that I get a breeding pair out of them. I was getting impatient waiting for my slings to grow up.
> 
> Currently, it seems like she can't make up her mind. She's got a small burrow in a corner on the ground, and what looks like the start of one up high.
> ...


Ah ah, think that here _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ and sometimes _Psalmopoeus irminia_ as well (a bit less) have written "frebies" all over 
Baboons are great. _Ceratogyrus_ sp. but _Pterinochilus murinus_ man... and i personally love my AF Baby, _Pelinobius muticus_.
I think King Baboons are one of the most adorable and cute T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 16, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, think that here _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ and sometimes _Psalmopoeus irminia_ as well (a bit less) have written "frebies" all over
> Baboons are great. _Ceratogyrus_ sp. but _Pterinochilus murinus_ man... and i personally love my AF Baby, _Pelinobius muticus_.
> I think King Baboons are one of the most adorable and cute T's.


I do think a lot of online stores in the U.S. have those as freebies, I just haven't placed an order with any in a long time. I've been browsing the classifieds here, and got some great deals. 
I'd also prefer an adult to a sling, and few people ever give the big ones away. 

Ceratogyrus might be the one variety of African spiders I don't really care for. The horns kind of turn me off them, although i do believe there's a "hornless" specie in there somewhere. 
Pterinochilus are great!! I have way too many of them, and just acquired another big female Murinus as a potential project for my little male.

Muticus are awesome. I love watching mine bulldoze. I don't see them too often, but I know they're all still around because the tunnels change pretty much daily. Those big back legs are to die for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2015)

PTX said:


> I do think a lot of online stores in the U.S. have those as freebies, I just haven't placed an order with any in a long time. I've been browsing the classifieds here, and got some great deals.
> I'd also prefer an adult to a sling, and few people ever give the big ones away.
> 
> Ceratogyrus might be the one variety of African spiders I don't really care for. The horns kind of turn me off them, although i do believe there's a "hornless" specie in there somewhere.
> ...


True! _Pelinobius muticus_ are awesome (but females only, i don't like males too much) _Hysterocrates gigas _(again, females) are also great!


----------



## EDED (Sep 16, 2015)

another fan of P. muticus here,
and i also miss its old name C crawshayi which was much cooler sounding ahhah

anyways, glad you picked up another E. olivacea 

real plants upgrade? any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 17, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True! _Pelinobius muticus_ are awesome (but females only, i don't like males too much) _Hysterocrates gigas _(again, females) are also great!


Gigas are fun too!

Anything with disproportionate legs are just awesome.

---------- Post added 09-16-2015 at 10:25 PM ----------




EDED said:


> another fan of P. muticus here,
> and i also miss its old name C crawshayi which was much cooler sounding ahhah
> 
> anyways, glad you picked up another E. olivacea
> ...


Agreed. Pelinobious Muticus just sounds like some sort of disease to me.

Thanks! 
I had been debating live plants, but I generally try and avoid using them since a lot of the nicer ones require some sort of lighting. I always wondered if that bothered the spiders. Pothos and Philodendron are fairly bulletproof, and have nice big leaves so that might be worth considering.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 19, 2015)

PTX said:


> She's roughly 3 inches.
> I picked a second one up in a local store about the same size the other day too, but unsexed. Hoping that I get a breeding pair out of them.


If they are the same size, you will NOT get a breeding pair...a pair maybe, but not a breeding pair.  The male will almost certainly be long dead before the female matures.   It would take a heck of manipulation on your part to get it to work, and you'd need to know for a fact their sexes so you could speed the growth of the female while at the same time, retarding the growth of the male significantly....then you will (possibly) end up with a breeding pair of......siblings....not the best idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> If they are the same size, you will NOT get a breeding pair...a pair maybe, but not a breeding pair.  The male will almost certainly be long dead before the female matures.   It would take a heck of manipulation on your part to get it to work, and you'd need to know for a fact their sexes so you could speed the growth of the female while at the same time, retarding the growth of the male significantly....then you will (possibly) end up with a breeding pair of......siblings....not the best idea.


I should have been a little more clear. The suspected male is almost an inch smaller than the female I have. 
Male ~2.75" Female~3.25" 
They've proved somewhat hard to measure, so I could be a bit off. I was generalizing pretty hard when I said same size.

I do realize the "male" is going to take some serious coddling to try and keep him on the right schedule to keep in pace with the female. It's more or less a long shot, but I figured I'd try it. 
I'm pretty certain they're not siblings, though. I had one shipped from out of state, the other was snagged locally. 
While they could be sack mates, the similar-ish size makes me think otherwise.

Thanks for the input, though! Glad to know you're looking out for me. 
I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 21, 2015)

Still too close in size.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Still too close in size.


Fair enough. It's worth trying though, at least the female's not smaller. 
(Or I could end up with two females, and they just adopt a sack.)


----------

